# Smith & Wesson to Enter Shotgun Market



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Smith & Wesson (SWHC) to Enter Shotgun Market*
11-16-2006 01:06:06 PM

Smith & Wesson Holding Corporation (Nasdaq: SWHC) announced that it will enter the market for shotguns in 2007 and plans to unveil two new lines of innovative shotguns at this year's Shooting, Hunting and Outdoor Trade (SHOT) Show, January 11-14, 2007 in Orlando, Florida.

Michael F. Golden, Smith & Wesson's President and CEO, said, "We conducted an extensive study in 2004 which told us that consumer purchase intent strongly supported a Smith & Wesson entry into the long gun market for rifles and shotguns. At approximately $1 billion, nearly 60% larger than our traditional revolver and pistol market, the long gun market represents a significant opportunity for growth. The study further indicated that the Company's brand would be well-received in the highly fragmented, $350 million shotgun segment. As a result, we have entered into an agreement with a team of industry veterans, who have formed a partnership and constructed manufacturing facilities with the sole purpose of producing our innovative line of Smith & Wesson designed shotguns."

http://www.streetinsider.com/Basic+...n+(SWHC)+to+Enter+Shotgun+Market/1361111.html


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Smith & Wesson Riding Shotgun*

_Another article:_

*Smith & Wesson Riding Shotgun*

Traders: lock and load your checkbooks.

Smith & Wesson (nasdaq: SWHC - news - people ) is entering the shotgun market, announcing that it will unveil two new shotgun lines at a January trade show. Shares jumped nearly 8% in Thursday afternoon trading.

In September, the company had said that it was investigating whether to start manufacturing tactical rifles, hunting rifles and shotguns. The $1 billion long gun market is about 60% larger than the revolver and pistol market in which the legendary gun-maker specializes, according to the company.

"We have entered into an agreement with a team of industry veterans, who have formed a partnership and constructed manufacturing facilities with the sole purpose of producing our innovative line of Smith & Wesson designed shotguns," said chief executive Michael Golden in a statement.

Shares of the company rose 96 cents, or 7.78%, to $13.25, where they have traded between $3.50 and $14.85 in the past year.

Analysts were wondering how Smith & Wesson would jump into the market, whether it would acquire a company or go out on its own.

Rodman & Renshaw analyst Amit Dayal argued that the company made the right move by choosing not to buy a company. "They don't have to risk that much," he wrote in a report. "This was the right decision for these guys."

The question remains when this recent move will materialize into earnings for the company. If the new guns will be available by the fall hunting season, revenues from the new fixed-action and semi-automatic shotguns to hit in the second half of 2007.

On Sept. 7, the company announced financial results for the first fiscal quarter ended July 31, reporting net income of $3.4 million, or 8 cents per share, compared to $2.7 million, or 7 cents per share, for the similar period last year, an increase of 25%.

Much of that surge was attributable to the 83% increase in pistol sales for the quarter, driven by strong sales in law enforcement and continuing shipments to the U.S. Army for the Afghanistan military and police.

Competitors of the Springfield, Mass.-based company include Sturm, Ruger & Co.

http://www.forbes.com/markets/2006/...ity-cx_jl_1116markets10.html?partner=moreover


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Didn't they make shotguns some time ago? A friend of mine has one SA in 20 ga.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I had a S&W riot gun in 12 gauge back in the early 80s. It was made by Howa. I hope they make a nice new shotgun that sells well, but going up against companies like Remington, Browning or Beretta is going to be tough.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Bet their going to have another Japanese company build them to their specs. Maybe China.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The old Howa-made S&W 3000 was a pretty decent shotgun. I don't know that it was better than an 870, but it was a good gun.

I am sure the new M&P shotgun will be an autoloader, probably ergonomically laid out similar to the Benelli M4, though maybe with a differert gas system.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Big deal. If their shotguns are manufactured without quality control like many of their newer model automatics, they'll be missing out in the shotgun market as well. It will be interesting to see how the marketing department labels it. I don't even think the military uses the new "M&P" auto. I'll bet it can't match my Remington 870.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

They are supposed to have a bolt-action rifle coming out as well. The goal was to make them pretty much a one stop shop for the police market. Departments would be able to buy pistols, patrol/tactical rifles and shotguns all from the same place with product support and armorer training all done together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't condemn it yet until its out at least. I'm curious to see what its like


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Save your money for one of the new Ithacas. Every other slide-action shotgun is a joke in comparison.


----------



## bgbill (Oct 29, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> They are supposed to have a bolt-action rifle coming out as well. The goal was to make them pretty much a one stop shop for the police market. Departments would be able to buy pistols, patrol/tactical rifles and shotguns all from the same place with product support and armorer training all done together.


It will be hard to beat the Remington 700 PSS and 700 LTR rifles, and it would probably be nearly impossible to get many people to replace their Remingtons with a S&W.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

bgbill said:


> It will be hard to beat the Remington 700 PSS and 700 LTR rifles, and it would probably be nearly impossible to get many people to replace their Remingtons with a S&W.


I said it was the goal. I didn't say it would happen.

Plus, a lot of times it isn't the folks on the street that make such choices.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Okay, looks like the new shotguns will be made in Turkey. http://www.guntalk.com/site.php


----------



## Warhawk (Jan 4, 2007)

There is a big writeup on the shotguns in the latest issue of AMERICAN RIFLEMAN.

They are made in Turkey, in a plant owned and set up by Smith & Wesson. So far there is a 20 guage side by side and a 12 guage over/under and a variety of autoloaders. There was no mention of a pumpgun or any "tactical" shotguns.


----------

